# Low side wagon with Atlas 1604 excavator - Kibri 26250



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Wagon with Atlas 1604 excavator - Kibri 26250*

Hi,

Recently arrived to my collection: Low side wagon with Atlas 1604 excavator from DB - Kibri 26250:













































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's *really* cool, Ayala. :thumbsup:

Maintenance of Way cars are my favorites... and that safety yellow is a great color.

Greg


----------

